# maturity of eggs



## cazzabobs (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a FSH of 10.5, am 36, ttc for 4 years. Just had first IVF cycle, 3 embryos, cell 4 put back. Tested positive but miscarried at 7 weeks.

I have read with a borderline FSH, being older and had difficulty conceiving, generally ones eggs are not of such good quality and you are more likely to miscarriage.

My question is am I caught in a never-ending trap. Can the quality of embryos change on a monthly basis? Is there any hope?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cazzabobs,

There is always hope and every cycle is different. Take advice from your clinic on the best way forward.

Regards,

Peter



cazzabobs said:


> I have a FSH of 10.5, am 36, ttc for 4 years. Just had first IVF cycle, 3 embryos, cell 4 put back. Tested positive but miscarried at 7 weeks.
> 
> I have read with a borderline FSH, being older and had difficulty conceiving, generally ones eggs are not of such good quality and you are more likely to miscarriage.
> 
> My question is am I caught in a never-ending trap. Can the quality of embryos change on a monthly basis? Is there any hope?


----------

